# Gift for my breeder



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Today's the day we leave for South Florida! :chili: We're both working until noon then we'll hit the road and hopefully be at the hotel before 8:00 pm. We'll be at Bonnie's at 10:30 in the morning and I'll meet my new little baby and hopefully will have a name for him by then. :brownbag: I wanted to take a gift to Bonnie so Wednesday night, I torched a Maltese head on a heart bead to put on a wine bottle stopper. Anyway, the bead took about 45 minutes to make and all was well until I took it out of the kiln yesterday morning. It had a thermal crack down the center of the back. :smilie_tischkante: When I got home from work yesterday, I decided to try to mend the bead by heating it up very slowly in the kiln and then melting the crack back into the bead. I turned on the kiln and it wouldn't climb above 72 degrees. :smpullhair: It seems the heating coil had gone bad during the previous session (thus the crack) so I had to change it out. I've never replaced this coil before and it was very complicated. When I was done, I turned the thing on and it stayed at 72 for over a minute and just before I was ready to :crying 2:, it started climbing! :clap: Three hours later, when it was 950 degrees, I took the bead out and carefully waved it through the flame, bringing up the heat until it was molten and I could see the seams of the crack melting back together. In doing this, I lost a little detail on the front, but I was happy with the end result considering. :thumbsup: 

Sorry for this loooong post but I have a few hours to kill until we leave. I can't believe I'll have him tomorrow!:happy: 

Are we there yet?

Are we there yet? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What a thoughtful and cool gift! She'll love it! I bet you're going crazy waiting for your little boy! I would be!!!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

ROBIN!!! That is beautiful!!! You make the most gorgeous glass work. I am in awe of this.

Have a safe trip going to get little whatshisname! Are you taking Phoebe Trixibell with you? I can't believe it's time!!! Yay for you!


----------



## Desi87 (May 6, 2012)

That is a wonderful gift! Are you getting the 8 month old male that she had available?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So Robin, the contractions have started. . . the delivery is imminent! Here we go WORLD! Now just to find a name for that little guy!
I love your work too. If Bonnie already has one :smrofl::smrofl: just tell her to send it to me. I can give her my address. On second thought we usually drink our wine too soon! :wine:
You are most creative!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> What a thoughtful and cool gift! She'll love it! I bet you're going crazy waiting for your little boy! I would be!!!!


You know, I was almost glad the kiln died. It ate up a lot of the time I would have spent pacing! Today (especially the 7 hour drive) will be long.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

LuvMyBoys said:


> ROBIN!!! That is beautiful!!! You make the most gorgeous glass work. I am in awe of this.
> 
> Have a safe trip going to get little whatshisname! Are you taking Phoebe Trixibell with you? I can't believe it's time!!! Yay for you!


Thanks Laura! No, Phoebe won't be going. :mellow: She'll be at home with her two fur brothers and one skin brother. Besides, I want to give all my attention to little No-name all the way home!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Desi87 said:


> That is a wonderful gift! Are you getting the 8 month old male that she had available?


The baby I'm getting is 13 weeks old. Hmmm...it sure would be nice to skip the teething stage. Hope I don't change my mind! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> So Robin, the contractions have started. . . the delivery is imminent! Here we go WORLD! Now just to find a name for that little guy!
> I love your work too. If Bonnie already has one :smrofl::smrofl: just tell her to send it to me. I can give her my address. On second thought we usually drink our wine too soon! :wine:
> You are most creative!


:HistericalSmiley:

Maybe I should name him after wine! Cake Bread wouldn't be a very good name, would it?


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

shellbeme said:


> Absolutely beautiful


Thank you Shelly!


----------



## Mom2James (Mar 13, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous. What a wonderful gift.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Robin, have a safe trip! I cannot wait until we see pictures of your precious new fluff baby! Let me tell you ... fluff baby boys rock! 

And, your gift to the breeder is so beautiful, thoughtful, and unique! She will love it!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

What an awesome gift! I am sure that she will love it! Safe travels and can't wait to see pics of your new baby!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Mom2James said:


> Absolutely gorgeous. What a wonderful gift.


Thanks Debbie!



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Robin, have a safe trip! I cannot wait until we see pictures of your precious new fluff baby! Let me tell you ... fluff baby boys rock!
> 
> And, your gift to the breeder is so beautiful, thoughtful, and unique! She will love it!


Thank you Marie! I can't wait to meet my baby, AND Bonnie too!



babycake7 said:


> What an awesome gift! I am sure that she will love it! Safe travels and can't wait to see pics of your new baby!!


Thanks. I really hope she likes it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

What an adorable wine stopper, I know bonnie will love it, on pins and needles awaiting a photo of your little boy!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

MoonDog said:


> :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Maybe I should name him after wine! Cake Bread wouldn't be a very good name, would it?


A gal at work has a shi tzu named Vino! :chili:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

What a sweet gift--Bonnie will love it! Have a safe trip, and I hope you can get some sleep tonight


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG, Robin, you are sooooooooooooooooo talented -- and to think that I have 2 of your beautiful pieces. I do cherish them.

I know that Bonnie will be so excited with this gift. I love it. Great job, gf!!!!

And I think little Mr. No-Name's Godmother (me) is almost as anxious as you are. Can't wait to see pics of the new baby.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Ohhhhhh I'm so excited for you Robin!!!! I love
Mr. No name aka cake bread already


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

What a beautiful and thoughtful gift. Congratulations, I know you must be thrilled. Can't wait to see the new arrival. Have a safe trip.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Robin - sorry I didn't see this until now. A pretty hectic day. The wine stopper is so beautiful. I know Bonnie will love it. Make sure you charge your camera battery tonight because we want plenty of 
:chiliICTURES:chili:
I can't wait until you have him in your arms. Read a very boring book so you get some sleep tonight


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Bishop said:


> What an adorable wine stopper, I know bonnie will love it, on pins and needles awaiting a photo of your little boy!!!


Courtney, it's hard knowing I'm so close to him right now but have to wait until 10:30 in the morning to see him!



maggieh said:


> A gal at work has a shi tzu named Vino! :chili:


Maggie, Vino would be a great name! I like Kendall too, but I have a 2nd cousin named Kendall. Jackson???



zooeysmom said:


> What a sweet gift--Bonnie will love it! Have a safe trip, and I hope you can get some sleep tonight


Elisabeth, it's already passed my bedtime and I am so wired!!! :chili:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> OMG, Robin, you are sooooooooooooooooo talented -- and to think that I have 2 of your beautiful pieces. I do cherish them.
> 
> I know that Bonnie will be so excited with this gift. I love it. Great job, gf!!!!
> 
> And I think little Mr. No-Name's Godmother (me) is almost as anxious as you are. Can't wait to see pics of the new baby.


Lynn, I will call or text you tomorrow. I AM SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

hoaloha said:


> Ohhhhhh I'm so excited for you Robin!!!! I love
> Mr. No name aka cake bread already


Marisa, I wish I had a bottle of Cake Bread tonight!



TLR said:


> What a beautiful and thoughtful gift. Congratulations, I know you must be thrilled. Can't wait to see the new
> 
> Thanks! I am thrilled Tracey! Tomorrow can't come soon enough! arrival. Have a safe trip.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Robin - sorry I didn't see this until now. A pretty hectic day. The wine stopper is so beautiful. I know Bonnie will love it. Make sure you charge your camera battery tonight because we want plenty of
> :chili:PICTURES:chili:
> I can't wait until you have him in your arms. Read a very boring book so you get some sleep tonight


Oh Sue, I've been following the threads on Bonnie. I'm SO GLAD you were with Linda. I am praying so hard for a rapid recovery for Bonnie Marie! I don't have a book with me but I'll watch boring TV and fall asleep (or not since our room is right outside the pool area :smilie_tischkante.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

What a gorgeous piece!! My DH is a wine drink and was also in awe at this magnificent piece!! Hope you had a safe trip down (hopefully you've arrived). Good luck tomorrow! We are all anxiously :Waiting::Waiting: for pics and an update on him!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

lmillette said:


> What a gorgeous piece!! My DH is a wine drink and was also in awe at this magnificent piece!! Hope you had a safe trip down (hopefully you've arrived). Good luck tomorrow! We are all anxiously :Waiting::Waiting: for pics and an update on him!!


Thanks Lindsay! Just 4 more hours and 2 minutes until we can pick him up! :chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley:Not that anyone is counting!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> :HistericalSmiley:Not that anyone is counting!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


I counted 50 million sheep last night but they were really fluffy! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

MoonDog said:


> I counted 50 million sheep last night but they were really fluffy! :HistericalSmiley:


Lemme guess, they were fluffy sheep that licked your face and had the most amazing, intoxicating breath???


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

You should just be arriving now!!! I am so excited and I'm not there or getting a puppy, but I can barely contain my excitement with you!! Hope you have your camera ready!!! We're all waiting.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think you were counting Maltese, Robin. It's just that the sheep union has things pretty wrapped up as far as what people think they see when they're falling asleep --- got to keep those sheep employed.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

So
:Waiting::Waiting: Guess you'll be starting a new thread but I'm thinking you're on your way to Bonnie's. Or sitting outside her driveway because you got there early. :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

I am so excited for you, can't wait to see pictures!!

Love the wine topper you made, are your going to add them to the items you sell???


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK already. . . how long do we need to wait Robin?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Robin, I am really getting nervous...I know how you feel, except that I didn't have to drive for seven excruciating hours. I can't wait to hear all about the first moment you held the baby.

The wine stopper is too kewl.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

We are almost home!!! I will post pix from my computer because it's hard to do from my phone. HE IS PERFECT! I love him sooooo much!


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

Sooooo happy for you Robin!!! Cannot wait to see more photos!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

You are very talented Robin.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Bishop said:


> Sooooo happy for you Robin!!! Cannot wait to see more photos!


Courtney, I wish you could have been with me! I didn't get to see Gogh Gogh but I did see my baby's dam. She is beautiful!



SammieMom said:


> You are very talented Robin.


Thanks!!! Melting glass is easy. Waiting 5 weeks to pick up a fluff is HARD! :HistericalSmiley:


----------

